# Portable threader dies



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Just curious. As of now when installing gas pipe under ground we use Scotchkote gas pipe(brown). When threading with a reed 701 threader we have to heat the coating off the end of the pipe and strip about 8" of coating where we plan on threading. Then thread the pipe, assemble and re-coat the stripped coating, fittings, pecker marks and teeth marks from the pipe wrench. Then we tape all newly coated pipe and fittings.
I was wondering if they make dies that are a little bigger for fitting over the Scotchkote so we dont have to strip the pipe. I know on the bigger threaders you dont have to strip the coating to thread.
If you have to purchase all the size dies for Scotchkote, it might be more cost effective to get a bigger threader


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I've seen rothenburger that make a little bigger die for the auto hand threader


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Have a machine shop bore out the guide side of the die to the OD of the pipe with the coating on it?


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

How do most of you deal with coated gas pipe, the same as me?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Bigcim said:


> How do most of you deal with coated gas pipe, the same as me?


Can't you just use HDPE in Cali? I haven't used coated steel in years.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

a universal die like the ridgid 811a will thread coated pipe, but you obviously need a 300. I know they also make a manual universal die . . . that might work but never tried it.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Ill be running a lot of 2'' and hate stripping it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you tried the epoxy coated pipe coating isn't as thick and you don't need to strip.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I think thats the one we reapply after its installed. Do you mean coat it all over a regular gas pipe rather then buying it coat already


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The yellow plastic coating pipe that we used was called true coat. The epoxy coat is green and it is a painted on coating. You don't have trouble with it until you get up to 2 1/2 in then you start burning the paint from welding . The smoke is nasty. Why can't you use PE pipe with termination kits?


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

truecoat is the plastic coating that come on most flex lines right? we use a yellow primer to recoat it but I cant remember the name. As far as PE pipe I just do what in told and this company likes using black gas pipe


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

True coat was sch 40 steel with a thick plastic coating on it that had to be removed back to allow the jaws of the threader to bite into the pipe. Then after you were done it had to be painted with a tar base paint then two layers of tape. The epoxy paint coating was not removable it to had to be painted and wrapped. The epoxy coating was very thin compared to the plastic coated pipe. The only drawback to it was when you were running a little larger line like 4 in then you would choke on some fumes.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> True coat was sch 40 steel with a thick plastic coating on it that had to be removed back to allow the jaws of the threader to bite into the pipe. Then after you were done it had to be painted with a tar base paint then two layers of tape. The epoxy paint coating was not removable it to had to be painted and wrapped. The epoxy coating was very thin compared to the plastic coated pipe. The only drawback to it was when you were running a little larger line like 4 in then you would choke on some fumes.


thats exactly what I do. I torch the coating and scrape it with channel locks
we call ours Scotchkote


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The only other option I would suggest is maybe a wire wheel on a 4 in grinder to remove the coating. This would also be handy to smooth out any marks on the pipe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Use a 65-R. Works manually or with a power head.

The coating will be a non issue.


----------

